# Mac Collection (one Months Worth)



## peek_a_b0o (Mar 25, 2008)

Newly Added To Collection (March of 2008 to present April 2008...So Far.. )














I know Obsession... LOL

**Limited Edition Items thanks to trustfull sellers on EBAY
This is My personal makeup (Not including what I use for jobs *Bridal, Proms Etc)
I dont know just for some reason I cant use the same makeup that I use on others. I have an Icky feeling (Dork I know) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Remember now, This is all from Febuary of 2008-March of 2008) OMG















*Heatherette has now joined the bunch..


----------



## nunu (Mar 25, 2008)

wow love it!!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 25, 2008)

1 months worth!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OMG!!!! thats like the size of my full over 1 year collection


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Mar 25, 2008)

Heatherette and Ebay stuff soon to come!! Yay


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Mar 25, 2008)

Yay for Heatherette!!!


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Mar 25, 2008)

Great collection so far.


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow. I, too, have been there. Do not hurt yourself


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow! Awesome collection!!


----------



## iSHi (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow, thats amazing for only one month!


----------



## Brittni (Mar 26, 2008)

How do you afford it OMG


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 26, 2008)

Amazing collection


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 26, 2008)

I can't imagine what the collection will look like when it hits a year, heck even 6 months O_O 
LOL


----------



## KittieSparkles (Mar 26, 2008)

WOW! Just one month??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think the other half would kill me if I bought that mush too quickly. LOL

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peek_a_b0o* 

 
_This is My personal makeup (Not including what I use for jobs *Bridal, Proms Etc)
I dont know just for some reason I cant use the same makeup that I use on others. I have an Icky feeling (Dork I know) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I am the same exact way. I have makeup that I use for job and my own collection of makeup. Even though I sanatize everything I just cannot bring myself to use the same brushes and makeup I use on my client.


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShauntyXD* 

 
_I can't imagine what the collection will look like when it hits a year, heck even 6 months O_O 
LOL_

 
Hehe, This is just one months worth, I just thought that Id gather what I got for the Month and realize how crazy I am. I should do a whole thing on my whole collection >.<


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KittieSparkles* 

 
_WOW! Just one month??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think the other half would kill me if I bought that mush too quickly. LOL




I am the same exact way. I have makeup that I use for job and my own collection of makeup. Even though I sanatize everything I just cannot bring myself to use the same brushes and makeup I use on my client. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know right!! I mean theres only so much germs that you kill when you sanitize.. hehe. Imagine all the buildup GAHHHH


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 26, 2008)

One month?  Holy crap!!  That is unbelieveable stellar!!  Those brushes are utterly drool worthy!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 27, 2008)

one month! its so beautiful


----------



## ClareBear86 (Apr 12, 2008)

wow u must have spent loads lol


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Apr 12, 2008)

Updated as of 4-12-2008


----------



## Winnie (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, you must have burnt a huge hole in your purse. Crazy, but it looks pretty awesome to me


----------

